# Any 'younger' medics?



## 300Medic (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just joined here... If there are any medics out there 18-22y/o that want to talk PM me. I am looking for people  my age to swap stories with.


----------



## medic38209 (Jul 23, 2013)

im young in all areas.. been a paramedic now about 2 weeks.. and i turned 22 an hour ago


----------



## Anjel (Jul 23, 2013)

medic38209 said:


> im young in all areas.. been a paramedic now about 2 weeks.. and i turned 22 an hour ago



Happy birthday!

I'm 23 so I don't fit in your specification lol and I still have to pass my registry practical next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## medic38209 (Jul 23, 2013)

My registry is as follows, PATHO, CARDIAC, RESP, PHARM and lots more PATHO the practical is simple..go in there and do your best, the oral stations arent as bad as you think they are going to be. 

when u take your written, read the question in FULL and slowly and pick the best answer that you think and dont second guess yourself

youll do fine


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 23, 2013)

I fit in the age range but I'm not a medic. Only an EMT at this point.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm 23 now but started working as a medic at 22.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm 23 now but started working as a medic at 22.



Nope, your too old.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 23, 2013)

medic38209 said:


> My registry is as follows, PATHO, CARDIAC, RESP, PHARM and lots more PATHO the practical is simple..go in there and do your best, the oral stations arent as bad as you think they are going to be.
> 
> when u take your written, read the question in FULL and slowly and pick the best answer that you think and dont second guess yourself
> 
> youll do fine



Written is passed. Just gotta do the practical. And thanks for the input. I'm worried about oral. *Hehe*



Robb said:


> I'm 23 now but started working as a medic at 22.



Get out of here old man. Stop trying to corrupt the youth. You have already led me down the path of destruction. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 23, 2013)

I was 22 when I started as a BSN RN, can I have a cookie?

I am still the youngest RN on my floor and as far as I know probably the hospital.


----------



## Keep Dreaming (Jul 23, 2013)

Im 19


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm the youngest paramedic in my department, and have been for the last 4 years  Kinda sad though, because I'm 25 now :lol: Dang, I'm getting old finally :sad:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clare (Jul 23, 2013)

I assume when you say Paramedic you are referring to Intensive Care Paramedic equivalent (ALS).

It is not possible to be an ICP less than probably 27 here; three years to do the Degree (21 minimum) plus the necessary experience to gain ATP at ILS and then get some real experience on the road (a good 2 to 3 years minimum, more like 4 or 5) then apply to ICP and hope you get selected then do the ICP course and hope you get ATP.

Certainly if I look amongst those of my age or younger who are on the road the responsibility of carrying and administering the ever increasing array of restricted drugs and such is not something I am sure people are ready for at such a young age.  Then there is the whole non clinical component on top of that.


----------



## Infinity (Jul 23, 2013)

well im an emt yet but im 20 (8 

ay yo chase your from my hood!!!! hahaha


----------



## Wheel (Jul 23, 2013)

Paramedic here, but I'll be 24 in a week.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 23, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Get out of here old man. Stop trying to corrupt the youth. You have already led me down the path of destruction.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



:'(


----------



## Anjel (Jul 23, 2013)

Robb said:


> :'(



Jk I love you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 23, 2013)

I was a medic at 18, back when dinosaurs roamed the earth. Now I am saddled with a very young partner and I realize the folly of youth. 

No wonder I used to get complaints. People skills grow with age and wisdom, but they are needed from the beginning.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 23, 2013)

Infinity said:


> ay yo chase your from my hood!!!! hahaha



You better hope you don't bring in any STEMIs or you will have to deal with me


----------



## Infinity (Jul 23, 2013)

Chase said:


> You better hope you don't bring in any STEMIs or you will have to deal with me



well than lets hope you dont work at marys!


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 23, 2013)

Im 23 now got my medic 2 weeks before my 21st. Wanted to be able to push drugs before I could drink!


----------



## Jambi (Jul 23, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> I was a medic at 18, back when dinosaurs roamed the earth. Now I am saddled with a very young partner and I realize the folly of youth.
> 
> No wonder I used to get complaints. People skills grow with age and wisdom, but they are needed from the beginning.



I wasn't a medic at that age, but I can say that I sure as hell wasn't really ready to be one and be the kind of person to make it happen is a good way.

I've mellowed out at 33 ;-)

To the OP, and this is from experience, but if someone accuses you of acting like a kid...you may very well be acting like a kid.  It's a hard pill to swallow, and the hubris of youth makes it difficult to perceive it because we think we have it handled at that age.

Also, there are  lots of young medics that do an amazing job, but regardless of how well they do, they will always be judged on their appearance. It sucks, but keep at it.

On a slightly related note, I work with A lOT of different cultures at my full time gig, and some of them place little or no value on the words and opinions of women.  It sucks, but I've stood there and watched women partners tell one of these (not always men) patients something and get completely ignored. I then say the same thing verbatim with results...sigh.  It makes me want to bash my head against the wall.


----------



## 300Medic (Jul 23, 2013)

Good to hear all the diversity! I'm 19... EMT/FF in NY, considering doing AEMT


----------



## Obstructions (Jul 27, 2013)

Paramedic about to test registry in a month. Turned 19 a week ago.

HI YOUNG PEOPLE. I haven't seen you guys in action at all. All the old people judge me for my age haha.


----------



## aberrant (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been an EMT for 3 years now, finished Basic when I was 21, I'm 24 now, still young!


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm younger than dead. Although I have a few more sore muscles and aches and pains than I used to, I still feel like I'm in my 20's, just with a more mature view!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

On age...I make no apologies for being only 24. Sure, I may not have "life experience" or "time served", but I am ambitious, know what I want and am quite intelligent and capable of outperforming the standard. Age is nothing but a number. "Veterans" may have a wealth of information and experience...or 1 year of experience repeated xx times. 

In general though, I trust the younger, smarter provider over the old traditionalist.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 28, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> On age...I make no apologies for being only 24. Sure, I may not have "life experience" or "time served", but I am ambitious, know what I want and am quite intelligent and capable of outperforming the standard. Age is nothing but a number. "Veterans" may have a wealth of information and experience...or 1 year of experience repeated xx times.
> 
> In general though, I trust the younger, smarter provider over the old traditionalist.



I can see where you would think that, but it's really important to be able to tell the difference. Those are the ones that have something to teach you. 

I'm sure you aren't one of those like that, I'm just being a little preemptive for all the ones who might take your comment and run.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 28, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> In general though, I trust the younger, smarter provider over the old traditionalist.



With only those options, I'd also take the smarter provider, regardless of age. Fortunately, there are also smart veterans out there. They may not be as plentiful as we'd hope, but they do exist. In my opinion, that's the best possible combination. Someone who has seen enough to know how things go wrong yet is still adaptable enough to recognize that past experience doesn't always repeat itself? Yes please!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm younger than Firetender!


----------



## Dan216 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm 19, been an EMT since January and my station is putting me through AEMT here in about a month! Really can't wait! Plan on getting ff certified next spring and eventually going paramedic.

I do have a question though.. How many of you guys went to college for a paramedic degree? I'm debating between doing my two years of general studies and then getting a bachelor degree in paramedicine or just going for the certification. Is the degree really worth it?


----------



## esmcdowell (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm in that category. started medic school at 19, certified at 20. Know enough to know that I don't know anything, though.


----------



## Fire51 (Aug 9, 2013)

I am 21 and a AEMT, hope to be in paramedic training in about a year or so. Started off on a fire department when I was 15 which really helped me realize my passion for EMS.


----------



## copp3006 (Aug 9, 2013)

Just got accepted into my local FD and taking my EMT class in January!


----------

